# Help A Canadian out!



## renrambo (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello I am currently trying to find a reliable source of great gear at a reasonable price. I live in Ontario and I am a bit nervous of borders so I am thinking domestic is the way to go. However, I can only seem to find good sites that are based in the US. I think I find a good UGL that's domestic in Canada then I google a review or a few and they all say its shit. So I've been going in circles for months. I'm asking for advice in this forum because it is a new approach I am thinking I will have better results with and this site seems like a good community. I have been very careful but yeah I wanna get started on some gear so please help a brother out!
Thanks.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 17, 2014)

Fuk me running labs.


----------



## renrambo (Aug 17, 2014)

what does that mean? lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 17, 2014)

Talk to your local post office;
They deliver any/everything.....


----------



## renrambo (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah let them know what im trying to get in the mail... not a good idea


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 19, 2014)

Something tells me you're going about this the wrong way...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 19, 2014)

These guys are popping up a lot lately. 

This is not a source forum. No one will be sending you a source here and if they do, it's likely a scam or LEO.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 19, 2014)

Bringin' it back. CycleGear.com


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 19, 2014)

it's hard to believe you're serious.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 19, 2014)

Try this lab. A lot of us use it. Www.GNC.com


----------



## jSalud (Aug 19, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Bringin' it back. CycleGear.com



I've used cycle gear many times! Great product and excellent service. You can even call them with any cycle questions you have. They know their shit too man. Legit source, you should probably delete the link before you get banned.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 19, 2014)

They actually have an outlet here where I live. LOTS of gear for all your cycling needs.


----------



## Paolos (Aug 19, 2014)

You know back in the eighties we would go to the DJ at the club and tell him we were looking for some quality blow.
He would announce it and a couple of Cuban guys would meet you in the bathroom and cut you out a nice fat eight ball.

Maybe try that for starters???


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 19, 2014)

This is a good lab too...... ImfukinganidiotcomegetmeLE.com


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 19, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> This is a good lab too...... ImfukinganidiotcomegetmeLE.com



Oh yeah that's a great one kanook, I'm surprised Alpha shared that one with you. I'd get right on it.


----------



## renrambo (Sep 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> This is a good lab too...... ImfukinganidiotcomegetmeLE.com



thanks for the helpful tip. But I'm actually serious, and thanks for all the sarcasm and zero constructive criticism


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

renrambo said:


> thanks for the helpful tip. But I'm actually serious, and thanks for all the sarcasm and zero constructive criticism



Thanks for being a ****ing jackass and not reading the rules


----------



## shenky (Sep 1, 2014)

GNC has these pills called Canadian Trenzilla. It's crazy dawg


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Sep 6, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> These guys are popping up a lot lately.
> 
> This is not a source forum. No one will be sending you a source here and if they do, it's likely a scam or LEO.



I finally get a breather from work and can pop in, and like every 3-4 threads its one of these. Wtf opened the floodgates?


----------



## captaincrunch1979 (Jan 26, 2022)

renrambo said:


> Hello I am currently trying to find a reliable source of great gear at a reasonable price. I live in Ontario and I am a bit nervous of borders so I am thinking domestic is the way to go. However, I can only seem to find good sites that are based in the US. I think I find a good UGL that's domestic in Canada then I google a review or a few and they all say its shit. So I've been going in circles for months. I'm asking for advice in this forum because it is a new approach I am thinking I will have better results with and this site seems like a good community. I have been very careful but yeah I wanna get started on some gear so please help a brother out!
> Thanks.


*****.  Been going for a year great results There’s two sites the newer one sucks the service is garbage and rude.   I’ve been to everyone pretty much best quality I found for money *****   Best results etc.   not a rep  I don’t care to be broke lol


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

Try ****Pharma, they are Canadian Domestic. Search it up.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2022)

captaincrunch1979 said:


> ******.  Been going for a year great results There’s two sites the newer one sucks the service is garbage and rude.   I’ve been to everyone pretty much best quality I found for money ******.   Best results etc.   not a rep  I don’t care to be broke lol





Intel.imperitive said:


> Try ****** Pharma, they are Canadian Domestic. Search it up.


The OP hasn't logged on in over 7 years.

And we don't give source names out here guys, we're not a source board.

Interesting that two new guys recommend the same source on back to back days, in an old thread. 🤔🤔


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> The OP hasn't logged on in over 7 years.
> 
> And we don't give source names out here guys, we're not a source board.
> 
> Interesting that two new guys recommend the same source on back to back days, in an old thread. 🤔🤔


Sorry, forgot, won't happen again.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

Normally mention sources is allowed on other boards. Guess not here. I think that's why I like Meso so much, it's unmoderated and links literally exist lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 27, 2022)

Its canada
If you cant find 5 sources with 5 star rating in 15 minutes of searching....
Thrn I have some ocean/Beachfront property for you in Alberta I'd like to sell you.


----------



## rocco-x (Jan 31, 2022)

JAXNY said:


> Try this lab. A lot of us use it. Www.GNC.com


If the world famous baseball player (who I never heard of until the commercials) Andy VanSlyke says it works for his low T then it MUST be legit af...right lmao?!


----------

